# X does not start, XFX R7 240 adapter



## Robert Kopp (Jan 12, 2015)

I am resuming the use of FreeBSD (x64). I installed a GeForce GT 610 display adapter on my HP XW4400 workstation, and attempted to install both Linux and FreeBSD. Linux would not install, but FreeBSD did, and configured X successfully.
I wanted to have both OS. I installed an XFX R7 240 adapter that worked with Linux, and also with FreeBSD using the same xorg.conf, but only in VESA mode (obviously). I wanted better performance, so I attempted to configure X for the new card, and X would not come up. (Fortunately, I saved the original xorg.conf). It says that with the new file, the number of screens does not match the number of devices. I tried commenting out the lines corresponding to the vesa driver, but to no avail. Anyhow, here it is. Any advice would be appreciated.


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option       "Protocol" "auto"
    Option       "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor1"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "Accel"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorTiling2D"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]
        #Option     "EXAVSync"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "EXAPixmaps"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "radeon"
    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"     # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card1"
    Driver      "vesa"
    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen1"
    Device     "Card1"
    Monitor    "Monitor1"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2015)

Since AMD's change in card numbering, I can't really tell what that card is.  The radeon driver in FreeBSD does not support all of the 7000-series yet, and none of the 8000-series as far as I know.

For a test, rename xorg.conf and let X start without it.  If it can't use the radeon driver, it will fall back to vesa.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Jan 13, 2015)

wblock@, HD8000 are rebranded hd7000, only for OEM sales. Actually, Radeon 7 series successors are R7/R9 2XX (R7, entry level, R9 high end). R7 240 is a rebranded and enhanced HD54XX.


----------



## Robert Kopp (Jan 13, 2015)

X won't start without xorg.conf. Since Radeons supposedly use open-source drivers, I'm rather puzzled by the lack of support, but perhaps this card will be supported by "radeon" eventually. Meanwhile, it would be a good idea for anyone purchasing a display adapter to check the list on Xorg.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Jan 13, 2015)

Robert Kopp said:


> X won't start without xorg.conf. Since Radeons supposedly use open-source drivers, I'm rather puzzled by the lack of support, but perhaps this card will be supported by "radeon" eventually. Meanwhile, it would be a good idea for anyone purchasing a display adapter to check the list on Xorg.



The FreeBSD driver is not fully up to date with Linux radeon. You have to wait using VESA probably until FreeBSD 11


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2015)

Robert Kopp said:


> X won't start without xorg.conf.


Have you tried it?


----------



## Robert Kopp (Jan 13, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> Have you tried it?


Yes, in /etc/X11 I renamed it to something that wouldn't be recognized as a config file; then X wouldn't start.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2015)

Ah, that's because X tries to add the vesa driver, and then there are two video card sections in the automatic configuration.

I suggest creating an xorg.conf (which really should be in /usr/local/etc/X11/, see hier(7)) with only a single video card section for vesa:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier "Card0"
        Driver "vesa"
EndSection
```

That's the entire file.  If anything else is necessary, it would be monitor sections, but I think it will work as-is.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Jan 14, 2015)

If 54XX cards work on FreeBSD (some, If I'm not wrong), there is a little chance that those drivers/microcodes work on that card.


----------



## Robert Kopp (Jan 14, 2015)

It works. Someone with an unsupported card could get X started by doing this. I'm inclined to see if 11-CURRENT supports the card, although it's not really stable. Otherwise, I'd be interested in advice on what kind of display adapter to get, so that I don't end up with a carload of them.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Jan 14, 2015)

Robert Kopp said:


> It works. Someone with an unsupported card could get X started by doing this. I'm inclined to see if 11-CURRENT supports the card, although it's not really stable. Otherwise, I'd be interested in advice on what kind of display adapter to get, so that I don't end up with a carload of them.



But are you using vesa or radeon driver ? If you are using radeon, and your r7-240 works, try to report it.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2015)

Robert Kopp said:


> I'd be interested in advice on what kind of display adapter to get, so that I don't end up with a carload of them.


I've used various 4000-series.  The HD4650 is nice, not too slow but reasonably low-power.  Currently, I have an HD5750, which is much faster.  The 5450 takes less power, but is slower than the 4650.

Some of the APUs with 6000-series GPUs work.  I've tested the A8-3850.

There is a list of cards at https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics.


----------

